# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Problem z jądrami i prąciem

## fokus1

Witam , mam 23 lata i następujący problem.. Moja moszna jest zaczerwieniona , mam bóle jąder i moszny , raz lewe , raz prawe jądro sie powiększa i wygląda większe od drugiego.. mam parcie na mocz , dziwne kłucie w podbrzuszu , te jądra gdy moszna sie kurczy wydają się być równej wielkości ale potem znowu to prawe sie powiększa.. mam bóle podbrzusza , częstomocz , mały guzek połączony żyłką z prawym jądrem.. pół roku temu miałem wykonywane markery nowotworowe i badania krwi .. wszystko wyszło tak , jak należy.. lekarze diagnozowali zapalenie gruczołu krokowego , dostałem cipronex oroflocine i inne leki , ale nie zawsze pomagały.. najbardziej martwi mnie to kłucie i powiększone prawe jądro.. we wtorek mam wizyte u urologa.. proszę o pomoc i obiektywną opinię moich objawów

----------

